# Battery disconnect



## Jeff Lancaster (Jun 26, 2014)

My coach (2007 Tiffin Allegro Bus) has a battery disconnect. Recently the chassis batteries were dead because I had not charged them for 2 months. Would it be best to switch the disconnect when not using the batteries for extended periods?


----------



## LEN (Jun 26, 2014)

I always use the disconnect when the coach is not in use for more than a week. That is both house and chassis.

LEN


----------



## erniee (Jun 26, 2014)

you can't keep it plugged in?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 26, 2014)

I never unplug mine unless I am at a CG with no hookups.


----------



## vanole (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm with Len.  I use the disconnets whenever whenever the moho is not in use.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 30, 2014)

vanole;n124293 said:
			
		

> I'm with Len. I use the disconnets whenever whenever the moho is not in use.




I also disconnect my batteries when stored/not in use.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 30, 2014)

well when I had a MH I kept it plugged up just to keep the refrig  running. So I never disconnected the batteries. I did install one on the engine battery, and the MH already had one. But like I said it was plugged up 24/7.


----------

